# Walleye Fishing Info for Huron River



## Uncle Boopoo

Brian S said:


> Uncle B, when I fish down there I use either an ESL (egg sucking leach) fly or a small glow jig with a waxworm. You always run the isk of snagging a few but they will eat both.
> 
> Were they catching many? I may go down there tonight.


Thanks for the info. Do you use a float with the ESL or any weight?

In the 2 hours I was near the dam I probably saw 6-8 fish landed for the 30+ guys that were there. Saw a few stringers too. The guys that were doing good had 2-3 fish. A few pike mixed in here and there and possibly a few steel (hard to tell at a distance in the dark). 90% of all the fish I saw were between 15-18".


----------



## Brian S

Use weight for both the ESL and jig/waxie. Lots of weight. That current will rip the fly past the fish so you want plenty of weight so it can bounce along the bottom. I'm guessing 5/8 oz of lead.


----------

